# new to fta systems



## viper5 (Jul 30, 2006)

I have just heard about fta systems and I have been looking at the coolsat 6000 me and my wife work alot and are not home alot but would like to record our fav. shows and do not wish to buy a system without knowing it will do just that and as a beginner am I overkilling for what I need? I have been battleing it out with cable companies and high rates I am just sick and tired of paying out of the rear for programming. I was also told that I would be able to use any dish such as abandoned dishes from dish network and such is that true? I need fta 101


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Are you looking for FTA channels or Dish Network channels? Because if you are looking to receive Dish channels that is ILLEGAL! If you want to learn about FTA I suggest you go to the FTA section of this board, not the DISH section.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Moving this thread to the FTA forum. I believe this to be a scam thread with a new member trying to get his post count up enough to post a link to his site selling bootleg FTA equipment, I guess we will see....


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

From my FAQ:

Q: Should I drop cable/Dish/DirecTV and switch to FTA?

A: Probably not. FTA is a great supplement to an existing programming package, but it struggles as a sole provider. Some of the big four broadcast networks aren't available on Ku-band FTA, and there aren't any HBO-style movie or sports channels. And channels come and go without notice.
If you watch your local broadcasters with an over-the-air antenna, FTA can add a lot of channels to your $0-per-month system. But if you're used to easy access to dozens of movie channels and sports any hour of the day, you won't get it with FTA.

Q: Can I use a Dish Network or DirecTV dish and LNBF to pick up FTA channels?

A: Yes, but not many. There are only a few Dish Network and Bell ExpressVu TV channels, mostly system promos, that a FTA receiver can pick up with Dish/DirecTV equipment. There are a fair number of audio channels in the clear. In general, a Dish/DirecTV setup and a switch can be a cheap way to add this small set of channels, but by itself, it won't give you much reason to buy a FTA receiver.


----------



## tothemax (Sep 18, 2006)

FTA Michael said:


> From my FAQ:
> 
> Q: Should I drop cable/Dish/DirecTV and switch to FTA?
> 
> ...


I'm new to this FTA thing and have been sniffing around on the 'Net for awhile trying to get up to speed. I think I'm getting the hang of it a bit. I'm in the NorthEastern USA. I think I know that I need a minimum 39" dish and an FTA receiver (and appropriate LNB) to receive all of the available FTA channels at my location. But my starting question is the one that I think you answered here.

I do have a legally-purchased DirecTV system which is an older one and never been used. I think it's circa 1999, or even older. I see that you said here that it's possible to receive a few FTA channels with a DirecTV setup tho' I don't know if this older one will still work for that. Assuming it will, I'd like to set it up and see what I can get, even if it's just a few channels and more or less "useless" programming.

So,

1) Do you think this will work to receive something?

2) Can you refer me to someplace for more specific info on getting it up and running, or perhaps just give me the poor man's short course?

Thanks much.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Well, a DirecTV receiver isn't made to pick up any old channels -- it's made to pick up the channels you pay for. Depending on the circumstances when it was last used, it's possible that it can pick up some of the DirecTV channels that DirecTV doesn't mind allowing deactivated receivers picking up. It's even possible that the receiver never "heard" the signal to deactivate itself, in which case you might be able to see a few channels until that deactivation signal gets sent again.

I don't have a DirecTV system myself; I'm a Dish subscriber. Your question really has little to do with FTA and more to do with "What can I get with an old unsubscribed DirecTV receiver?" I suggest that you repost that question in the DirecTV support forums here.:welcome_s


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

What they mean is that you might use a dish or directv antenna (the pizza dish outside your house) and connect it up to a fta receiver and you can see a couple of promo channels and get some music channels. Everything else on e* and d* is scrambled and require a subscription and a special box. 

Also, the e* or d* dish, when hooked to a fta receiver, won't get any of the other channels that are available in the clear. You need a big c-band dish or a ku band dish (I use an old direc pc dish) to get the other stuff. I picked up a cheap fta receiver for about $70 a couple years ago on ebay. 

Again, it's a cool hobby but don't expect free HBO or even free TNT. Almost every channel on e* and d* is also scrambled when it appears on other sats.


----------



## tothemax (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Michael, you are absolutely correct. "What can I get with an old unsubscribed DirecTV receiver?" is just about exactly what I wuz thinking. Or more correctly, "Is there anything I can get with an old unsubscribed DirecTV receiver?" And I did miss the part in your earlier response about using an FTA receiver (with a Dish Network dish). Saw that AFTER I posted. I'll follow your advice and post my query on the other forum.

Lee, thanks also for your help and clarification. I saw another post/reply on another thread (forum?) about what's needed for FTA reception. I mis-stated the size of the dish required in my post above. That poster (quo17) said: "You need at least 30" dish (to get all the channels just from KU side of G10R) and linear type KU LNB (like Fortec Star FSKU-v). Fortec Star, Pansat and all other DVB MPEG2 except for E* and D* receivers will do the work fine."

I bought this DirecTV setup at a yard sale for 5 bucks a couple of years ago. The seller said they had bought it brand new and never used it at all. That does look to be the case because it doesn't look like it's ever been unpacked. Which would mean it's never been subscribed, and thus never activated or deactivated.

I suppose this could mean I won't get any DirecTV reception? But perhaps I'll get it out one of these days and set it up according to the instructions and see what happens. I assume I would at least get the "aiming signal" (isn't there such a thing?)

That might get my juices flowing toward going to FTA with the proper equipment. I have no desire to steal any pay channels from anybody. In fact, I cut the cable years ago so's I would watch a lot less TV (and I do). I now get by with over-the-air free TV. Which means mostly PBS for me. But I'm the curious type, so I'm sure I'd enjoy watching some of the stuff that FTA has to offer.

Lee, I lived in Salem for ~3 years ('78 - '81) and spent a fair amount of time in Portland (my cousin lived/lives there) and also in Seattle. Hope to get back someday. Cheers.


----------

